# Battery Compatibility Question



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Noticed this on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.co...39353642&sr=1-7

They are selling a battery that is compatible w/multiple devices, including:

Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus Samsung I515
AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 II Skyrocket Samsung SGH-I727
T-mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 II Samsung T989
Telus Samsung Galaxy S2 II X Samsung T989D
Sprint Samsung Galaxy Nexus SPH-L700
Google Galaxy Nexus / Nexus Prime

There are posts on Amazon indicating that owners of the different phones have purchased and are using these batteries. This surprised me...aside from NFC functionality (which I presume would be lost) do these devices all use the same size/design battery?

Are aftermarket batteries compatible between the same for the GSM and LTE Galaxy Nexus phones? For instance, would this work on the Verizon Nexus? I've been looking for a higher capacity battery bigger than the stock extended batter that isn't a fat beast like the 3800 mAh versions.

http://www.amazon.co...39355256&sr=1-1


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Obviously all GN batteries are similar.. and actually the S2 and GN batteries are also very similar. With a small wedge I can use my girlfriends S2 battery in my GN.

Not sure how they would make one work for all though, maybe different spacers that act almost as a case for the battery to increase it's size? Idk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a set of these, they work just fine with the LTE


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...were you referring to the batteries in the first link I posted, or the second?

The second is the one I'm interested in...2430 mAh.

http://www.amazon.com/Ecell-2430MAH-CAPACITY-BUSINESS-BATTERY/dp/B0086KT7BE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339355256&sr=1-1&tag=vglnk-c213-20


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Thanks...were you referring to the batteries in the first link I posted, or the second?
> 
> The second is the one I'm interested in...2430 mAh.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...g=vglnk-c213-20


Buy it, take the golden cover off, read what's written on the battery body and finally send it back to the seller.....
P.S. don't forget to ask for the shipping fees you paid .


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

m.alkhalel said:


> Buy it, take the golden cover off, read what's written on the battery body and finally send it back to the seller.....
> P.S. don't forget to ask for the shipping fees you paid .


Thanks...so repackaged BS.


----------

